# How dogs drink.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always enjoyed watching dogs drink. LOL http://dogblog.dogster.com/2011/05/25/high-speed-x-ray-video-reveals-secret-to-how-dogs-drink/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That was fun to watch.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Me, too, Dave.


----------

